# scared of the DARK!!



## ww2nut (Feb 15, 2009)

Slightly off topic but i trust you will forgive me when you have read this, 3 weeks ago my son returned from being on active service bringing with him his complete RAF kit including camo and gasmasks not to mention other kit, had a great night getting pissed and it wasn't too long after midnight when we decided to do a little late night exploring in a local well known ww2 airfield! of course dressing up in the camo and kit was a must so, just able to stagger, we made our way the 1 mile to the site on foot with the help of his water bottle full of whisky, we were aware of the security and simply wanted to scare the shit out of ourselves!! didn't quite go to plan. having approached the site through a wooded area and poked about in a few air raid shelters we decided that tiredness was winning so started to make our way home, only to bump head on into 2 security men walking the perimeter! we screamed...they screamed and we all run in opposite directions. well that was the end of the story until today when i went to the airfield to visit the car boot sale, i spoke to security who told me of the ghosts they had seen a few weeks previous! so seriously was this sighting that a well known ghost hunting team have been contacted to investigate the site!!!! o shit! i am sorry but i cant tell you where the sight is as i do not want to spoil it, we have created a hub for paranormal activity at the site and want to monitor what happens next! by the way the security guards version of events had us floating through the field at head height!!
ps- no laws broke and none of us was wearing military insignia, the site is simply a industrial estate and security is there to stop break ins to the units there. just in case the MOD are watching! 






http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3654/3281673023_a1e3def459_m.jpg


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 15, 2009)

Classic...absolutely classic!


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Feb 15, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant. I am actually laughing out load.


----------



## Pip (Feb 15, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ............. quality mate 

'The truth is out there' springs to mind and this proves it's all bollocks lol (well, on this occasion at least)





Pip


----------



## spikey (Feb 15, 2009)

Brillant 

are you going to tell them eventually what happened ?


----------



## Pip (Feb 15, 2009)

spikey said:


> Brillant
> 
> are you going to tell them eventually what happened ?





I vote for an encore 



Pip


----------



## Jimspeed13 (Feb 15, 2009)

It's amazing the great ideas you come up with after a spell on the falling down water!


----------



## King Al (Feb 16, 2009)

good stuff WW an interesting new way of avoiding capture


----------



## ww2nut (Feb 16, 2009)

spikey said:


> Brillant
> 
> are you going to tell them eventually what happened ?



new twist to the story, as a local well published ww2 nut and part time historian, i have now been invited to attend the investigation taking place in 2 weeks, a small group from Newport are coming down to spend an evening at the station! i simply can resist a chance to contact my spiritual alter ego! i will have to gauge how pissed off they might be before announcing the truth to them. it may also quite seriously harm my reputation as a serious historian! but im not really bothered about that, i am still laughing now! at the point of confrontation the security men screamed like school girls and ran off, we let out a sharp gasp and also made off into the woods, the difference was that WE were half expecting to see someone walking around, they wernt!!


----------



## zimbob (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm loving this


----------



## Scruffyone (Feb 16, 2009)

'floating at head height'? I want some of that beer please  You were on the 'old peculiar' weren't you. It always makes me feel like that!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 16, 2009)

I think we should all adopt this tactic for all of our sites! Imagine if we got a whole ward of Edwardian patients going round severalls...


----------



## **Mudlark** (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG guys thats CLASS!!!! 
got me in stitches.... how on earth are you going to keep a straight face during this 'investigation???'



oh pleeeeeese keep us informed!!


----------



## smileysal (Feb 18, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahaha, hahahahahahahhahas, hahahahahahaha, that's brilliant, love it lol. Would love to be a fly on the wall when you're all there at the *ghost* investigations lol. 

Class. just class that is. 

 Sal

ps, would be amusing to go to various sites, dressed in the appropriate gear for that particular site. (and this is me when im sober, god knows what idea's i'll come up with when i've had a glass or two.


----------



## ww2nut (Feb 19, 2009)

*update*



smileysal said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha, hahahahahahahhahas, hahahahahahaha, that's brilliant, love it lol. Would love to be a fly on the wall when you're all there at the *ghost* investigations lol.
> 
> Class. just class that is.
> 
> ...



planning the night time visit with the ghost hunting team in a week or so, this will be posted on u-tube as the team in question are trying to get there series commissioned for Welsh television, very excited about the whole thing! decided that i can't possibly ''fess up'' as i would be surrounded by some very pissed off ghost hunters! this may lead to bigger things, isnt it funny that opportunity springs up in the most unlikely places!! i could be the new welsh 'Derek ocoura' or whatever that blokes name is!!


----------



## DigitalNoise (Feb 19, 2009)

That's hilarious, fair play, you could really have some fun here!!!


----------



## LittleMadam (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG that is a classic!!!! I can just imagine them telling all their mates down the pub as to what they saw LOL.

LOVE IT

xxx


----------



## V70 (Feb 19, 2009)

hahaha.... nice one


----------



## DigitalNoise (Feb 20, 2009)

Who wants to go and throw stones??


----------



## LutEx (Feb 20, 2009)

Absolutely and utterly brilliant!!

Just make sure you wander over to the exact spot that it was you all scarpered from and tell them you're feeling a strong spiritual force from there!!


----------



## Alias (Feb 20, 2009)

very very funny but surely you are wasting peoples time and money by allowing them to travel some distance and take time out of their lives to look for something they believe in but you know to be a fake.


----------



## ww2nut (Feb 20, 2009)

Alias said:


> very very funny but surely you are wasting peoples time and money by allowing them to travel some distance and take time out of their lives to look for something they believe in but you know to be a fake.



the team in question are spending 3 days visiting various sites around the area and simply added this airfield to their schedule, besides the whole aspect of ghost hunting is complete crap anyway, think about 'Most Haunted' they have been filming for over a decade now, have they ever caught a ghost on film? they visit the most haunted places in the world with a van full of cameras and all they come up with is noises, just off camera events and feelings. surly by now they would have found something solid? and anyway if ghosts really do exist this site is a good a place as any to find them! no not feeling guilty at all, i did not phone them and report ghost sitings.


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hahaha thats class, would have loved to see their faces. 

Reminds me of one occasion when I used to work at a heritage railway. One day I walked past the derelict Leicester Central station at about 6am wearing full 1950's British Railways uniform. I decided to even put the cap on for a laugh. So then this bloke comes round the corner, he just stopped dead in his tracks and stood there with a shocked look on his face!


----------



## jonney (Feb 21, 2009)

what can I say... CLASSIC... nice one


----------



## shadydarkside (Mar 6, 2009)

hahahah wicked !!!!!


----------

